

Which Word Should You Use? Quick Copywriting Hack - annajohnson
http://www.kikabink.com/news/which-word-should-you-use-quick-copywriting-hack/

======
wccrawford
I wouldn't have said either of those sets of numbers was enough different that
it mattered which you picked. It the numbers were a bit further apart, then it
could make some difference.

~~~
annajohnson
Good point. I have certainly used this approach with words that seemed similar
but had radically different degrees of frequency. Having said that, it's also
a 'psychological hack' in that it helps me make a decision over which word to
use. Somehow, knowing that one word is used even slightly more often than
another seems to give me more confidence in using that particular word than if
I simply flipped a coin... unless, of course, the number of searches is the
same for each word! (Uh-oh, gotta think for myself again...)

